# LED Leuchtschrift mit S7 300 ansteuern



## lungi (14 Dezember 2009)

Hy ich bräuchte wieder mal eure Hilfe.
Ich soll in eine LED Leuchtschrift einen Text aus einer S7 300 einspielen der Text steht in einen DB, der sich verändert (Programmnummer).
Ich habe jetzt eine Leuchtschrift mit einer RS 232 Schnitstelle, aber die Leuchtschrift funktioniert nur mit einem mitgeliefertem Programm.

Und das kann ich ja schlecht auf der CPU installieren! Blöd:sb13:

Jetzt wäre meine Frage ob jemand eine Leuchtschrift kennt die man über die SPS ansteuern kann ohne einer Software und am besten noch über MPI, aber dass wird es wohl nicht geben.:wink:
Oder vielleicht hat jemand eine andere Lösung für mein Problem.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Was ist das denn für eine "Leuchtschrift" und was für ein Programm? Steht da nirgends beschrieben, wie man die "Leuchtschrift" ansteuert?


----------



## lungi (14 Dezember 2009)

Es ahndelt sich um eine LED Leuchtschrift von der Firma WIPAMedia und das Program ist auch von der Firma WIPASoft, diese Leuchtschrift funktioniert nur mit dieser Software, dass tut es ja auch, aber das bringt mir nicht viel weil ich da nicht mit der CPU drauf zugreifen kann.

Darum wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine ander Leuchtschrift kennt die mit S7 kompatibel ist.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Dezember 2009)

mit RS232 kann sie auch mit anderen sachen funktionieren ... warum man das ganze allerdings mit serieller statt profibus-schnittstelle bestellen muß ... naja, egal ... eine herangehensweise wäre das sniffen, also du schaust dir an, was das programm raus schickt, dazu gehören sicher irgendwelche befehle und der text, das ganze setzt du dann mal schön in die steuerung um ...

am anfang und am ende steht imho immer die selbe befehlsfolge ... einfach mal einige befehle ausprobieren


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Du könntest mit einem Portmonitor beobachten, 
was das Programm zur Leuchtschrift schickt und das dann in der PLC programmieren


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Hier ein Programm zum sniffen
http://www.serial-port-monitor.com/


----------



## vierlagig (14 Dezember 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Du könntest mit einem Portmonitor beobachten,
> was das Programm zur Leuchtschrift schickt und das dann in der PLC programmieren



eher :twisted:


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> eher :twisted:



Glückwunsch


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*Hardcore*

@lungi Das geht schon in den Bereich Hardcore-Programmierung. Willst Du Dir das antun oder hättest Du gerne praktische Unterstützung... ?


----------



## lungi (15 Dezember 2009)

Das stimmt ich hab nämlich keinen Schimmer was mich erwartet, wenn ich die Schnittstelle mit dem Monitor beobachte, obwohls mich echt intressiert, werd ichs wohl mal ankucken.

Aber für eien einfache und praktische Lösung Unterstützung wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar!


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

lungi schrieb:


> Aber für eien einfache und praktische Lösung Unterstützung wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar!



DAS ist die EINFACHE und PRAKTISCHE lösung ...
alles andere kostet geld, dass du sicher nicht ausgeben willst ...
sicher kannst du beim hersteller anfragen ob er dir die steuercodes zur verfügung stellt, manche würden das vielleicht auch machen ...

was ich mich immer noch frage: welcher depp hat das ding eingekauft? die gibt es doch explizit mit profibus-schnittstelle...


----------



## lungi (15 Dezember 2009)

Ja das war ein Kollege von mir der hätte die ja gedacht, zum einbinden mittels Profibus und dazu hat er sich extra einen RS232 afu Profibuswandler gekauft von Comsoft!
Und dann ist er daraufgekommen, dass die Maschine nicht einmal einen Profibus hat.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

lungi schrieb:


> Ja das war ein Kollege von mir der hätte die ja gedacht, zum einbinden mittels Profibus und dazu hat er sich extra einen RS232 afu Profibuswandler gekauft von Comsoft!
> Und dann ist er daraufgekommen, dass die Maschine nicht einmal einen Profibus hat.



sorry, aber *ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

lungi schrieb:


> Ja das war ein Kollege von mir der hätte die ja gedacht, zum einbinden mittels Profibus und dazu hat er sich extra einen RS232 afu Profibuswandler gekauft von Comsoft!
> Und dann ist er daraufgekommen, dass die Maschine nicht einmal einen Profibus hat.


Für die S7 gibts auch CPs die man mit RS-232 verbinden kann. Was für eine
SPS habt ihr denn. Hat die wirklich keine Profibusschnittstelle?

Den Kollegen sollte man feuern


----------



## lungi (15 Dezember 2009)

Danke darf mich jeden Tag immer wieder freuen, was für ne S*****e der gebaut hat.
Der hat viele solcher 1A Leistungen abgezogen, deswegen ist er jetzt auch nicht mehr bei uns! :sw11:


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*Einfach?*

"Einfach" kannst Du vergessen. Vielleicht ein Tipp: mit SCL wirst Du am weitesten kommen. FUP und KOP geht gar nicht und AWL wird zu unübersichtlich. Das nächste Problem: Du musst Dir hierfür verinnerlichen, dass das SPS-Programm zyklisch läuft - ich meine richtig in Zyklen denken. Und nochwas: Besorg Dir die Beschreibung des Protokolls, dann kannst Du Dir schon mal 2 Wochen Arbeit sparen.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> "Einfach" kannst Du vergessen. Vielleicht ein Tipp: mit SCL wirst Du am weitesten kommen. FUP und KOP geht gar nicht und AWL wird zu unübersichtlich. Das nächste Problem: Du musst Dir hierfür verinnerlichen, dass das SPS-Programm zyklisch läuft - ich meine richtig in Zyklen denken. Und nochwas: Besorg Dir die Beschreibung des Protokolls, dann kannst Du Dir schon mal 2 Wochen Arbeit sparen.



wah? türlich geht das auch in K*U*P, das geht ja sogar mit buntstiften ... was redest du den leuten hier für nen stuss ein?


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*KOP KOP Ich versteh nur KOP ...*

tschuldigung, das ich Dir als K.P-programmer auf die Füß getreten bin. Natürlich geht das auch in KOP - Ich möchte da aber keinen Fehler suchen... im FB/FC mit 565 Netzwerken.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> tschuldigung, das ich Dir als K.P-programmer auf die Füß getreten bin. Natürlich geht das auch in KOP - Ich möchte da aber keinen Fehler suchen... im FB/FC mit 565 Netzwerken.



du leidest offensichtlich unter realitätsverlust und mangelndem vorstellungsvermögen.

vorhandene steuerbefehle vorrausgesetzt, diese entsprechend der aufgabe ausgewählt, mit SEND über den CP340 rausgeblasen, fertig ... ca. 20 netzwerke, wenn überhaupt.

und: um mir auf die füße zu treten muß man sich schon was anderes als völlige planlosigkeit einfallen lassen.


----------



## lungi (15 Dezember 2009)

Also werd ich mal so einen Seriell Port Monitor organisieren und dann mal schaun was die Software so zu dieser Leuchtschrift schickt.

Und wenn ich die Leuchtschrift mit der CPU füttern will, dann brauch ich dann wohl noch eine CP 340 oder so irgendwas in die Richtung

CPU müsste eine normale 313 sein.


----------



## lungi (17 Dezember 2009)

Hy Leute, habe jetzt noch ein Problem.
Auf meinenm Rack ist kein freier Steckplatz mehr frei, jetzt ist meine Frage funktioniert die CP341 auch mit einer IM Erweiterung auf einenm neuem Rack?


----------



## crash (17 Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber nur wenn du Die IM360 und 361 verwendest.


----------



## lungi (26 Februar 2010)

*Problem mit CP340*

Hallo Leute habe noch ein Problem mit dieser CP340Ich soll die Leuchtschrift eben mit dieser CP340 bespielen.Die leuchtschrift müsste laut Hersteller ohne Antwort funktionieren,also nur Text in ASCII rausgespielt und mit CR beendet.Dann müsste es funktionieren.Aber sobald ich den FB3_P_send (mitgeliefert mit der CP340) reinspiele in die CPU, geht diese auf Stop.Wenn ich den OB122 ZugriffsfehlerOB reinspiele grieg ich zumindest mal einen Fehler:Ereignis 1 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2942Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, lesend P-Bereich , Bytezugriff, Zugriffsadresse:    298Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)Prioritätsklasse:  1externer Fehler, kommendes EreignisAdresse der CP340 in Hardewaremanager ist 288Meine frage jetzt, kann man die CP so einstellen, dass diese nichts von der Leuchtschrift lesen will?fg lungi


----------



## OHGN (26 Februar 2010)

Der FB3 'P-SEND' will ja von Hause aus nichts von Deiner Textanzeige lesen, ist ja ein reiner Sendebaustein.
Für mich klingt das eher so, als hättest Du am Parameter *LADDR *des FB3 die falsche Hardwareadresse eingetragen.


----------

